
Designer's tip: 10 priniciples of modern User Interface - PierogiForever
https://www.ready4s.com/blog/developers-tips-10-commandments-of-modern-ui/
======
laszlokorte
11\. stop scroll highjacking

~~~
PierogiForever
True, it's definitely one of the most annoying things that bad designers do...

